# ford 32 custom slot car



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

This time I present you another creation of my friend Fred (a french ho sloter how can't speak english), a custom ford 32 hot rod.

He started from a old body he found on e**y : 











And made hard modifications on it (pure hot rod tradition I guess...) : 

































































to be continued...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

like we say in french, "et voilà la suite" (I don't say that in english...  )















































the driver : 












the paint scheme he'll use : 












to be continued...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice car...*

Just goes to show you that Hot Rodders come from all over the world. Be sure to post a pic when it's out of the paint shop. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

To be honest, I'm more into classic gt racing cars (european but american too, by the way). Fred like everything's got wheels...more or less...so we have to wait he finish his car so I can borrow the pics to post here !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job Fred!!! Magnifique!!! Hope I spelled it right!!! >>>Universal language>>:thumbsup::thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Dimitir,

Looks like your friend, Fred, is a big fan of these hot rods - he has done a great job capturing the details, even down to the mirrors and blower! VERY nice! I like it when a modeler captures that much detail. VERY nice job!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice looking build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*The French Connection - in HO Scale*

We're getting some great ideas from our *French Connection*. Tres bien! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Fred has seen this topic, and understood that you were congratulating him, and he say thank you to all of you !

the french connection is a very little organisation...but we're working to grow up it ! gniark gniark gniark !!! ("gniark" : typical james bond 's bad guy laughing...in french  )


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

FOOLED ME!

Although the rear area was filled as the pix moved along. I thought we we're gonna go with a pickup at first. 

Great stuff from across the pond!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> FOOLED ME!
> 
> Although the rear area was filled as the pix moved along. I thought we we're gonna go with a pickup at first.
> 
> Great stuff from across the pond!



Don't feel bad Bill, he got me too.  Looking great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hot Diggity dog rod....Looking good!!*

Fred,

Keep cutting off those heads man! Now that is my kind of Custom work! Have been known to cut a few heads off myself...chop, chop Yep it gets easier the more you do it...chop, chop, chop   

I realy Love what Fred has built up so far and can't wait to see it all painted up now! Take your time but hurry please...LOL Cool rod man.














































The world needs more Hot Rods. That Coker Tires car has always stuck in my head. Man the blue and silver colors just POP!!

Bob...I like French Fries, French Dip and French Kissing (not in any particular order either)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeez, Bob!!! You forgot the most important!!! French toast!!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ménage à trois...

I mean AFX, Tyco, and Life Like all living in the same slot cave of course. :freak::dude::drunk::hat::tongue:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics again Bob...you da man...zilla. Hey guys, when you look at the red sand van's driver, which present day political figure pops in your mind??? RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*RALMAO...yeah he must have been born in Canada...lol*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks for the pics again Bob...you da man...zilla. Hey guys, when you look at the red sand van's driver, which present day political figure pops in your mind??? RM


RM,

hahhaahahaahhaha I know...man I never thought about that..hahhahah :freak:










Homies series #6 I believe? There is 1 or 2 of these sitting around in my body box. Hmmmmm would make great drivers for a Mopar or Chevy themed car....hahahaahah YES! Thanks Randy!!!!!!!

Bob...Would that be Barak-oh-Bobba?...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Have you now or ever been.... a Ford owner?*

Or put our President in a "Bailout? We don't need no stinkin' bailout!" Ford GT - that should be the Presidential car!!!! 

The Hutt is just saying have you driven a Ford lately? :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Camaro, Challenger and GT40....I would take the GT!!*



resinmonger said:


> Or put our President in a "Bailout? We don't need no stinkin' bailout!" Ford GT - that should be the Presidential car!!!!
> 
> The Hutt is just saying have you driven a Ford lately? :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


Didn't mean to Leave Ford out of the Presidential car pool. Don't want to see "The Big 3 turn into The Only 1"...man the Chevy and Mopar guys realy need Kick it up a notch FAST!! 

Bob...Jay Lenno should buy Chevy & the Mopar Shop (buyout by Lenno)...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Fred has finished the car, here's the pics !
















Click on thumbnail for real sized images


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No pix from my angle...*

Bad links? nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I fixed it using thumbnails...I don't like the image hosting Fred is using


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Tell Fred he did a great job! GREAT details and I love the color combination he used! Definitely a cool rod!

Thanks for sharing, as always, Dimitri!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice little car!:thumbsup: I'd buy that one!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Il est fantastique!*

That is an outstanding model. Who makes the driver and are they for sale?

:drunk::hat::freak::tongue:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the driver is based on the Racing legends ones :

http://racleg.free.fr/

but Fred heavily modded it to make it more "civilian". :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent work!!! He did a beautiful job capturing the essence of the 58 Coker Tire car!! Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fred you built a fun looker man...bet is is just as much fun to drive!!!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Excellent work!!! He did a beautiful job capturing the essence of the 58 Coker Tire car!! Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What slotcarman said...incredibly fun to look at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: The rims in blue, the wave and everything else just make this a quality build up! 

Bob...love the driver wave...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Tell Fred he done good :thumbsup:. Nice color combo too. Thanks for posting the pics. nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I told him you like his work ! 

bye


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Awesome. You guys have to come to the UK, pick up Andy P (Woodcote) on the way through, and come race with us


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope to have enough money one day to go to UK, and visit USA too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That would be cool. There are three seperate plans afoot here for 'raceways', where there would be tracks for many scales under one roof. Hopefully one or more would be complete by the time you are in a position to come over.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Be sure the day I go to UK I'll contact you before, to make a race day ! 

in UK you're more into magnet cars, aren't you ? I don't run cars faster than tomy turbo (nascar class) and tyco 440x2 (formula one class), with stock tires to make it less "violent"...everything else is magnetless, more or less (custom cars, magna, tjet). I think magnet cars (not "rocket" ones, just sg+, srt, superIII, megag+, etc...) are too fast for my little track (13meters). 

But I've seen cool sg+ videos (cordoba indy big track), I think it should be fun to try, on a big layout.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I add the new creation of Fred, it's made from scratch (styren sheet), a ford thunderbird :


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Reminds me of a super stock drag racer a little bit. Very nice for scratch built! Don't think I could have pulled that off! You guys are doing great! Keep sharing!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Très bien, Fred! Il est fantastique! Allez les Bleu!

Fred has hit another home run (baseball - scored a goal in soccer)! Fred is the Zizou Zidane of French HO roadsters and drag cars!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Fred is not messing around. I have made a few scratch bodies, and it takes time..lots of time and plenty of patience. Great job Fred!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*scratch build T-Bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!*

Fred,

This is an inspirational build...Hmmmmmmmmmmmm scratch building...I LOVE IT! 

Now that is one nice build there...I live to see stuff like this!

Bob...again thank you very much for posting pics!...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for him ! he appreciate it !


----------

